# Zex dry system Q???



## Beardog (Mar 3, 2004)

Im about to buy my friends dry system from Zex off of his 3000gt....... I know the kit nor zex makes it work on a Spec v cuz of the return fuel line .....I wanna know how i can make this kit work for my qr25 motor???


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Beardog said:


> Im about to buy my friends dry system from Zex off of his 3000gt....... I know the kit nor zex makes it work on a Spec v cuz of the return fuel line .....I wanna know how i can make this kit work for my qr25 motor???



if it's a dry kit, it doesn't need fuel, hence the term "dry"


----------



## Beardog (Mar 3, 2004)

chimmike said:


> if it's a dry kit, it doesn't need fuel, hence the term "dry"


thats why im askin if i can convert this one over to utilize the fuel to make it work on my car


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you might as well buy an NX wet kit, because you'll need a solenoid and nozzle and more jets to make that zex kit work, as well as a relay I think.


----------



## Beardog (Mar 3, 2004)

mike..........y r u flipping out at me bro.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that post wasn't flipping out, it was intended to make it easier on you.

NX kits can be had cheaply on ebay.

Personally I'm not a fan of zex.


----------



## Beardog (Mar 3, 2004)

ty


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Beardog said:


> Im about to buy my friends dry system from Zex off of his 3000gt....... I know the kit nor zex makes it work on a Spec v cuz of the return fuel line .....I wanna know how i can make this kit work for my qr25 motor???


It won't work don't buy the kit.

I think the best option may be a small wet single fogger kit limited to a 50 shot. Venom makes a kit that will work as well. Adds enrichment by increasing the injector duty cycle.

Mike


----------



## Beardog (Mar 3, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> It won't work don't buy the kit.
> 
> I think the best option may be a small wet single fogger kit limited to a 50 shot. Venom makes a kit that will work as well. Adds enrichment by increasing the injector duty cycle.
> 
> Mike


Only reason why im askin to use this kit is my friend is sellin it off his 3000gt for 300 bucks to me so i wanted to see if i can make it work by adding something.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

$300? add another 100-200 and you've got a full NX wet kit brand new.......


----------



## Beardog (Mar 3, 2004)

:thumbup: K.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Beardog said:


> Only reason why im askin to use this kit is my friend is sellin it off his 3000gt for 300 bucks to me so i wanted to see if i can make it work by adding something.


No because the ZEX kit adds fuel by clamping the regulator and upping the fuel pressure. On a returnless system like the latest cars have you can't do that.

Mike


----------



## 1977skylineinFLA (Mar 17, 2004)

*nos kit*

we put a NOS brand wet kit on a buddy spec v it didnt last long, he was slightly trigger happy but it was set up right and not on that big of jet, it definetly made it a fast car but it only lasted 1 1/2 bottles luckily nissan replaced the motor i wouldnt recomend usung much more then about a 25-40 hp kick thats all he ran was 40ish


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yea the torque increase from nitrous on a spec V is pretty ridiculous...that prolly contributed to his motor goin to motor heaven


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

out of all my experences go with a wet kit...its the safest. oh yeah and dont get the zex kit. ha they say its the safest one out of all the nitrous kits but its not. thats why when i called them up and asked why i keep melting pistions they said, "oh thats because your stock fuel system cant support the nitrous." but the funnest part of it all, even right in the instructions it says "works with stock fuel system" 
moral of the story: dont be cheep


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> yea the torque increase from nitrous on a spec V is pretty ridiculous...that prolly contributed to his motor goin to motor heaven


I would say, something was not set up right. Not enough fuel pressure or the jets were reveresed or something. Its very common for people to reverse the jets. A 50 shot set up right is totaly safe on most engines. Note I said set up right.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

psr said:


> out of all my experences go with a wet kit...its the safest. oh yeah and dont get the zex kit. ha they say its the safest one out of all the nitrous kits but its not. thats why when i called them up and asked why i keep melting pistions they said, "oh thats because your stock fuel system cant support the nitrous." but the funnest part of it all, even right in the instructions it says "works with stock fuel system"
> moral of the story: dont be cheep


Did you even attempt to diagnose your problem? Did you try to find the root cause of melting pistons? If you havent the fault is most likely the end user or installer, not the kit.

Mike


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> Did you even attempt to diagnose your problem? Did you try to find the root cause of melting pistons? If you havent the fault is most likely the end user or installer, not the kit.
> 
> Mike



yes i did try to attempt to diagnose the problem. the first time i thought well maybe i just installed it wrong, but after checking it all over and i put all the jets in right and hooked up the vaccume lines correctly i just thought well maybe it was just ment to be. so i bought a engine with 89k miles on it and tried it again. this time the pistion didnt melt like the first time but the rings where in not so good shape. Then i called the zex company and they even said that the 1.6L cant supply enough fuel.

Thats why if any one asked me what nitrous kit they should buy i would tell them not to buy the zex kit because i belive that you cant use nitours (dry kit) on a stock fuel system, maybe sport cars can handle a shot of nitrous on a stock fuel system but it would make sense for the company to at least give a warning saying that further upgrades are needed on some cars call to see if your car is on of them.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*nitrous/zex/?*

OK, if you have a Zex dry kit then you also have the dry kit control module (the heart of the zex kit) and need to buy a new zex wet kit with the wet control module.
The dry kit that uses the "stock fuel system" will cook da engine yo! 
Zex lies or "massages" the truth so the customer base will be larger (at least until they fry their engines). They really should add a disclaimer like "some vehicles may need to upgrade fuel delivery systems prior to use" or something like that because you now have grounds to sue them for the damage to your motor(s) because they said it was "safe on stock fuel system" and it was intalled correctly (or so you think). I would love to see them try to get a system to work dry on the engine you say was fried and see if they can prove it "worked with stock fuel delivery system" in court.
At least you have it in writing that they said it would work.
Now all you have to do is prove it was properly installed and was the reason for the engine damage. Maybe you will be the case that causes them to add a disclaimer or just stop selling this dry kit.
Dry is never good! (that goes for alot of things)
try a wet kit in anything but zex.
The only zex product I would buy might be spark plugs for nitrous and then again maybe not.
How did the 3000gt hold up to it? Any engine damage? 
I'm sure the fuel system is much more capable anyway, and a spec-v I wouldn't want to nitrous out, you're just gonna hurt your new car!
If you wanna beat turbo hondas get a turbo/super-charger or buy a faster car i.e. one with a turbo or more displacement. You like bought the wrong car bro. If you wanna drag you coulda saved money on an old se-r and dropped a tricked out JDM SR20DET in it!


----------

